# Grain Goat



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A miniature combine like moisture testing system....pretty cool. Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/harvesting/miniature-combine-saves-small-grain-farmers-time-money


----------

